# dart frogs/ beardies eating



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I made a short and horrible quality video of my pets eating. I only have one of those keychain cameras so I can only get about 8-10 seconds of video at a time, then have to put them together. The frogs are cobalts, azureus, and a quick shot of one of my shy auratus. Then bearded dragons at the end.

its not letting me embed so heres a link.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Your darts are gourgeous. Are all those little crawly things the wingless fruitflies? How many do you put into a tank 'per serving' and how often are the frogs fed?

Cute beardies, too. I love watching mine eat. Though he doesn't like to be watched, heh.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Yea those are wingless fruit flies. I dont know how many I feed them, I just eyeball it. It seems like alot but they love to eat. I usually give them enough every couple days that there are still a few crawling around the viv when they are done eating.

The cobalts are getting to the age where I might see some eggs soon, so I have my fingers crossed for that.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Are the eggs hard to hatch out?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I haven't done it yet, but from what I read you just keep them damp until the tads hatch out, then put them in cups. I still have lots of tadpole food and everything ready. I've been misting heavy, hoping to trigger some action.

Hopefully by then I'll have a decent camera to get some shots of the growth process. Now that I have a new computer(why I was mia) with working usb plugs a camera is a priority.


----------

